# silver arowana



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

got this today, it was listed as a silver but from what I can find on them silvers do not have red fins. Can anyone ID this or verify if it is a silver?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that is a silver









it looks nice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its a silver....nice finnage


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how big is he? a small juvenile i presume?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a sweet arrow


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Thanks for the info all.



> how big is he? a small juvenile i presume?


Its about 12 inches, got a lot more to grow.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Can anyone offer any info on the basic care. ie how often to feed, what to feed, growthrate etc. I talked to the guy I bought it from but it was at a petland and Ive learned not to trust those types of petstores.

also I have it in a 75, from what I know they get pretty large can a 75 be a permenent tank or will I have to transfer it to a larger tank someday.
Thanks


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

feed it large cichlid/predatory fish pellets

grows 2-3" a month till about a foot, then starts growing a deal more slowly. Still could hit 2 feet in two years. They max about 3-4 feet in the wild.

I'd say a 240g is the minimum size for an adult silver.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> Can anyone offer any info on the basic care. ie how often to feed, what to feed, growthrate etc. I talked to the guy I bought it from but it was at a petland and Ive learned not to trust those types of petstores.
> 
> also I have it in a 75, from what I know they get pretty large can a 75 be a permenent tank or will I have to transfer it to a larger tank someday.
> Thanks


 this should tell you everything you need to know









http://www.kingsoftheaquarium.com/silverarowana.htm


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

That is definately a Silver Arowana. Check out the link posted above to my Silver Aro profile.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i agree - silver. looks nice to, good fins etc


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

It is a sweet one, havnt seen it eat yet though, got a few feeders in the tank and tried tetra carnivor, nothin yet, guess he just needs more time to adjust.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice aro well done and yes you will need a bigger tank soon.
dixon


----------

